# Bird Feeder report



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

UNCLE AL said:


> I've lived here for 31 years and have never seen a grosbeak of any kind in my feeders


They started showing up at my place 2 years ago. They are nice but man can they eat the black sunflower seeds.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

wpmisport said:


> They started showing up at my place 2 years ago. They are nice but man can they eat the black sunflower seeds.


They couldn't eat through the caged feeder, and didn't hang around very long. they're probably just passing through migrating someplace north of here.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't feed all they do is eat and crap all day.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

UNCLE AL said:


> Bought a new caged feeder after the onslaught of blackbirds this past winter. Set it out because I had seed left from last winter. This afternoon I had 2 rose breasted grosbeaks trying to get into the cage, and 2 black headed grosbeaks. I've lived here for 31 years and have never seen a grosbeak of any kind in my feeders. I will add them to my list. Got a pic of one of them
> View attachment 830887


Kinda blurry but that looks like an oriole. Where do you live? Rose breasted grosebeaks are common in Mich. Black headed are not


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

East of Bay City near Saginaw Bay.


eucman said:


> Kinda blurry but that looks like an oriole. Where do you live? Rose breasted grosebeaks are common in Mich. Black headed are not


.


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Used to do the backyard bird feeders at my first home many years ago, moved to another house with a wide open treeless backyard, and was busy raising kids so got away from it. Just moved to a new house with a nice tree lined backyard. Last weekend I put up a few feeders. Tube filled with black oil sunflower, a double suet feeder, and an upside down nyger feeder. Very happy with the results so far. Cardinals, Chicadees, Goldfinches, Hairy Woodpecker, Red Bellied Woodpecker, of course Robins in the yard picking worms, plenty of House sparrows, a few birds I’ve yet to identify, and the dreaded Common grackle. Also some Fox squirrels, both black, and brown phase. So far haven’t had any problems with the squirrels getting up to feeders.


----------

